

Ask HN: What is the best ergonomic keyboard/mouse combo? - willismichael

Mostly this question is about the keyboard, as I already have some opinions about ergonomic pointing devices.  After years of using cheap keyboards, I'm ready to invest in something that will be nicer on my hands.  I see that there are plenty of ergonomic keyboards on the market with a variety of designs and ranging anywhere from thirty to hundreds of US dollars.  Some of the models from Kinesis look really nice, but I'm interested in opinions about others as well.<p>As for pointing devices, I've used this trackball in the past, and really liked it:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043T7FXE
More recently I've tried this one and found that I didn't like the lack of a scroll wheel:  www.amazon.com/Logitech-910-000806-Trackman-Marble-Mouse/dp/B001F42MKG<p>Even with such opinions, it would still be helpful to know what other options people have tried.
======
efx
I use the trackman marble and like it. In Firefox, clicking one of the side
buttons and initiates the main trackball to act as a scroller. Nice, but I
haven't seen this in other applications so scrolling becomes cumbersome. I
find many innovative, significantly redesigned keyboards lacking data to
support that they provide health advantages relative to the increased price. I
thus stick to the Microsoft ergonomic keyboard line. I am using the Microsoft
Natural Ergonomic 4000 but find the key action stiff. I will probably want to
check out the 'Elite' version.

